# Anyone have the Veritas Scottish Miter Plane?



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=73208&cat=1,230,41182,48945

I'm considering this as a gift for someone for Christmas. They were talking about a LAJ plane to use for a shooting board, but I think someone else has an old stanley jack in mind for them, so a specialty shooting plane might be nice.

Didn't see any reviews here. Thought I'd see if anyone had any thoughts on this.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Brian, I'll send you my address, and promise not to open 'till Christmas. 
Bill


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

That looks nice, but other than being able to use it as a block plane and a shooting plane, I don't see how it's better than the LV shooting plane that's just slightly more money. That plane has very good reviews.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=70926&cat=1,230,41182,48945&ap=1

And I agree, you're too swell Brian, a shooting plane for every LJ is very thoughtful.


----------



## AUswimKC (Jan 24, 2013)

If you haven't seen this plane in person, I would hold off. It is huge. At least twice the size of a block plane. When I saw it for the first time I was somewhat shocked how much bigger it was than anticipated


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Having both, for shooting I would say this. If you have a tracked shooting board (retainer holding the plane in line), the shooting plane is the winner. If you don't have a tracked shooting board, the miter plane is better. If using the plane without a shooting board, like on a miter jack, the miter plane is better.

Also as AUswimKC said, the miter plane is a brute of plane. It is like a block plane around the size of a 4-1/2 smoother (slightly less width and only a 2" blade, also a long non-smoother type toe). Something else to note, is that the miter plane uses a unique T shaped blade.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yes, it would be an expensive gift but our family sometimes teams up if there is something big someone wants or would like.

I saw from the dimensions in the catalog that the plane was large, which I think helps with the task. I was also thinking the ability to use it with the miter jack would be neat.

Perhaps the LAJ would be just as good….

Brian


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I use the LA jack on my shooting board. Works really well.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

LV has a blem miter plane among their Cyber Monday deals - $250. Go go!

http://www.leevalley.com/us/home/page.aspx?p=75130&cat=900132&ap=1


----------

